

Mute Spotify Ads in OSX Lion - jeffcouturier
http://jeffcouturier.com/2012/04/mute-spotify-ads-in-osx-lion/

======
cmontgomeryb
It's £4.99 or £9.99 per month. Most people probably spend significantly more
than this for their iPhone contract, data and so on. Unlimited music for this
price is a steal. Pony up, or put up with the ads.

~~~
jeffcouturier
Did you read the article? It addresses that in the very first paragraph.
Spotify breaks the mute button and this fixes it. It's not a matter of
removing all ads or screwing over Spotify.

~~~
cmontgomeryb
What? Nothing is broken. They don't let you mute ads, because they're ADS.
This is the intended behaviour. If you don't like it, pay. Of course it's a
matter of removing ads, your post details how to silence them when Spotify
have built the software to not allow you to mute.

Of course I read your facile little article, and I stand by my post
completely.

